# Dallas Employer Seeks Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Vets for Heroes (V4H) is seeking a Director of Warehouse Logistics

Location: Dallas, TX

Education: Bachelorâ€™s degree in Business, Logistics, Supply Chain, or Operations Management or related equivalent desired.

Knowledge and proficiency of Microsoft Office products, including Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, and Word; Microsoft Internet Explorer or equivalent internet browsers; Prior MAS 500 Business Management System exposure a plus. 
Previous use of O2 Mobile Scanning Systems preferred.

Fluent Spanish, both verbal and written Supervise Warehouse personnel and activities, such as merchandise receipt, product inventory storage, and shipment of merchandise to wholesale customers. Evaluate and manage warehouse resources and accomplishments in relation to company objectives and set targets.

Maintain and continually improve Warehouse operations, working closely with Warehouse Manager as well as other departments and colleagues, to ensure the timely, accurate, and cost efficient delivery of merchandise. Sustain physical condition of Warehouse by planning and implementing design layouts. Assist Warehouse Manager with employee job results by coaching, counseling, and disciplining workers. In charge of adhering to and improving the standard operating policies and promoting regulatory and safety compliance.

Maintain updated and accurate inventory information by analyzing cycle counts and report data. Perform ongoing or on demand logistics data analysis using established techniques, such as retrieving and combining current and historical data. Participate in carrier management process, including selection, qualification, and performance evaluation. Perform other related duties as requested by company partners.

The Company: http://www.globalviews.com/

Heather M. Kline
717-858-5781

[email protected]

VETS4HEROES
Service Disabled Veteran Owned Small Business (SDVOSB)


----------

